# Phenom II 965 BE fan noise too high



## smltngs (Dec 17, 2011)

I installed a new Phenom II  965 3.4GHz in my motherboard.
The fan speed seems to be too high even at idle condition.
At idle fan is running at more than 3000RPM with a temp of 38 C and at load (played witcher 2 for a few minutes) it almost reached 6500RPM with  a temp of 56 C. (as shown by HWMonitor)
My motherboard is Rev 1.0 with BIOS version F3 (as shown by CPU-Z).There are updated BIOS versions for my mobo at gigabyte site.
The fan noise is unbearable. 
Please help me.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ Update the mobo bios - make sure cool and quiet, cpu fan speed auto control is enabled in Bios.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2011)

1. do what topgear have already posted.
2. make sure there is proper airflow inside the case.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 17, 2011)

This is normal buddy.the minimum fan speed of these coolers are 3000-4000rpm and max will reach 6500 rpm.i am facing the same issue and every one who is using phenom II stock cooler and only solution is buying an after market cooler.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

My Phenom too makes a lot of noise. This RPM is fine. Just follow what topgear already said and you are good


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 17, 2011)

shouldn't turning on Q fan lower fan speed a bit?


----------



## smltngs (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks  for the advice. Flashed my BIOS to an upgraded version. Now it is  better(when it is not at load) although RPMs remain the same. Load temp increased to around 61 C.
New BIOS enabled CnQ and smart fan control as default settings.What is the official max temp for this processor.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2011)

^^ 62c is the max temp limit of 965BE - as this is winter season the temp should not be this high - The reasons could be the CPu HSF is not properly seated or  it seems like the default vcore of the cpu is too high - try lowering it to 1.35v.

if you are not sure how to do all these then go step by step - post a cpu-z screenshot here first with CnQ disabled in bios - this will let you know the actuall vcore under windows your cpu is using - then we will talk about the rest steps here.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 18, 2011)

CPU-Z screenshot after disabling CnQ:
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/5825/vcore.jpg

HWMonitor screenshot(a few minutes after booting with CnQ disabled):
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/149/vcore2.jpg

Also latest BIOS version for my mobo is F10B(beta).I only did an incremental update from F3 to F4.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are not overclocking then reduce your vcore to 1.25v or to1.3v if 1.25 is not stable.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 18, 2011)

I reduced the vcore. How do I check whether this setting is stable.


----------



## asingh (Dec 18, 2011)

^^
Game on those settings.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 18, 2011)

^^i guess running prime 95 is better option as most of the games doesn't stress 4 cores.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 18, 2011)

Ran Prime95 for 30 mins. Will try some gaming and see if its stable.My current vcore is 1.26 .


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 18, 2011)

What was the load temp while running prime 95?


----------



## smltngs (Dec 18, 2011)

I think max temp it reached in prime 95 was 58C(according to HWMonitor's max CPU temp value). Mostly it was at 52-54C.
Played COD4 for an hour.Max temp was 51C. Witcher-2 for 4 hours.Max temp was 56C.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2011)

@ OP - updating to latest bios version is always better than just updating to an incremental bios version.  I've 955BE @ 4GHz but it was not stable enough - after updating to the latest Bios version 955BE is running stable at 4Ghz 

BTW, what's the current cpu vcore set in Bios - as the cpu is now stable in games enable CnQ - the temps will reduce further when the cpu is in idle state and the temps now you are getting are absolutely fine


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 19, 2011)

^^
vcore is 1.26 brother.he mentioned it earlier.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah that fan is noisy, hating it since I installed my new processor. Planning to get another fan for it. The stock one is crap.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 19, 2011)

The temps I posted above were with CnQ enabled. Now I am able to get a temp around 38C at idle with a few apps running in the background. The noise is almost inaudible at idle(at load it is still a mini jet engine )
I am hesitant to upgrade my BIOS after seeing this: GA-MA785GMT-UD2H - BIOS Upgrade Resulting in Failure to Boot
I dont have an UPS too.(Last time I did flashing I almost had an heart attack )
Thanks for the help topgear and sukesh.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ 1.26v vcore is very good for a 965BE running stable - no need to update the Bios if you are not comfortable with it - if you are planning to buy an after market cooler for the cpu look for CM Hyper 212  Evo @ 2k - it will keep the cpu cool without any noise and will let you OC the cpu to get extra performance 



sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> vcore is 1.26 brother.he mentioned it earlier.



Thanks for pointing it out buddy


----------

